# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  Label is not visible in Image target

## Meetup

I have added the code for label to show it on Image target. But unfortunately its not visible. Could anyone please help to resolve this  :wave:

----------


## jmcilhinney

If only there was a way for us to see that code.

----------


## HarshShah

You can set label on image using grid.

Try this code...



```
<Grid HorizontalOptions="Center"
      VerticalOptions="Center">
  <Grid.RowDefinitions>
    <RowDefinition Height="*"/>
  </Grid.RowDefinitions>

  <Grid.ColumnDefinitions>
    <ColumnDefinition Width="*"/>
  </Grid.ColumnDefinitions>

  <Image HorizontalOptions="Center"
         Source="image.png"
         Grid.Row="0"
         Grid.Column="0"/>
  <Label HorizontalOptions="Center"
         Text="something"
         TextColor="Black"
         Grid.Row="0"
         Grid.Column="0"/>
</Grid>
```

Add the label and image on same row and column.

----------


## HarshShah

You also could have used an AbsoluteLayout, which is another layout that is good at layering things.

----------

